# Weltststarke Idee, Umsetzung nicht möglich?



## geteverything (5. Juli 2004)

.....da ich leider nicht denn Hauch einer Ahnung habe, ob ich hier überhaupt im richtigen Teil des Forums bin!

Zum Thema: 

Wir sind 2 Kaufmänner, die kürzlich die lang erhoffte, zündende Geschäftsidee hatten und zu deren marketingstrategischen Umsetzung wir an die Integrierung eines Online-Games im Stil von Yeti dachten.

...das Problem: wir haben tausend und mehr Ideen, aber keine Ahnung davon, wie so ein Spiel entsteht, was es zu beachten gibt, wie umfangreich die dafür notwendigen Arbeiten sind und welche Kosten dabei entstehen.

Wir freuen uns über jede Art von Hilfestellung und Tipps jedweder Art und sei es nur uns den richtigen Forumsplatz für unsere Anfrage zu nennen.

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Comander_Keen (6. Juli 2004)

Tja,

darunter können wir uns nun leider sehr wenig vorstellen. 
1. Dieser Thread gehörts ins "Job-Forum"!
2. Das nennen der genau Spielidee, Ablauf wäre sicherlich von vorteil.
3. Über welche Plattform soll das Projekt laufen?
4. Und natürlich.. Wie sieht der Finanzplan aus?

Wenn du diese Fragen beantwortest ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Feedbacks bestimmt um einiges höher.

ps: ein mod walte seines amtes!


----------



## fluessig (6. Juli 2004)

Und jetzt werden Pinguine in die Luft geschleudert und man hat als Jäger im Sumpf Stellung bezogen um alle Pinguine abzuschießen. So eine Art Moorguin, nur dass die Johnny Walker Werbung auch während dem Spiel überall zu sehen ist 

Ok, Spaß beiseite. Beim Flashspiel kann ich euch nicht helfen, aber vielleicht wollt ihr ja auch ein Spiel für Handys rausbringen, dann wendet euch mal hier hin: Handyspielhersteller

Ich nehme an, dass ihr eure Zielgruppe auch da erreichen möchtet.


----------



## onlYTrash (7. Juli 2004)

Versucht es doch mal hier http://www.untergrund-spiele.de/
Glaube da sind Spielefragen besser aufgehoben.


----------

